# Recomended additions



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of adding some additional plant life to my 6g edge.

currently I have an unknown plant in the back right, a moss ball and i believe java moss used to cover my tree.
What would someone recommend for additional plants in the tank.










I'm thinking off adding a few neon's or cardinals (currently have 3 danios, 2 shrimp and a snail) and want to have a few more hide out locations.


----------

